# 1DX err70



## devank (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all

I've read about the err80 problems which luckily I haven't encountered yet, maybe because I haven't used it with 85L.

But 
0.5 sec exposure +/- 3 EV Bracketing (ISO 160 at F/13) causes the shutter to stay open and the camera displays err70 as you can see in the photo attached. This happens with or without a memory card installed.
This is happened on the last (In my case the longest exposure) It works fine if the base exposure I start with is at or faster than 0.5 seconds. The longest successful exposure I got with bracketing was 4.5 seconds.
I am using a 70-200 f/2.8 IS , it first happened with a 2x tc on. Same deal with a 135 f/2.

Interestingly enough, if I change to f/2.8, It works fine at the same shutter speed with braketing, :/

If anyone has any idea or can reproduce this error I would really appreciate any info. I will be contacting Canon tomorrow and see if they have any information.
Sometimes it doesn't display that error and just stays there as if it is shooting the photo but doesn't nothing for minutes straight at what point I restart the camera.

Thanks!

**UPDATE**
*There is a firmware issue causing this. Something to do with the timer and long exposures. The next firmware update (no ETA) should fix it. No hardware needs to be touched to fix it. No need to send your camera in if you are seeing this particular issue*


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 3, 2012)

What is err70? I recall seeing it once or twice with my 5dm3 while downloading my pix to dpp...the pix came out all choppy so i turned off my camera pulled the battery out and retried and it worked fine no errors


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8194.0
Here is a list of the error codes.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to read that devank 
today I got err 80 but with my 5D Mk II. Could it be because it has almost 150.000 actuations? Does anybody know what type of error you get when the shutter "dies"? 
Thanks for your info
Nico


----------



## Sh1n1ng Forc3 (Aug 3, 2012)

I too have received err70 once on my 1DX but no err80 even with my 85 f/1.2l II. Can't remember the situation that caused it because it happened literally within the first couple of minutes of shooting but it has never reared its ugly head again.


----------



## devank (Aug 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8194.0
> Here is a list of the error codes.



Thank you posting this! very usefull


----------



## devank (Aug 3, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Sorry to read that devank
> today I got err 80 but with my 5D Mk II. Could it be because it has almost 150.000 actuations? Does anybody know what type of error you get when the shutter "dies"?
> Thanks for your info
> Nico



Thanks!
and sorry no idea :/


----------



## devank (Aug 3, 2012)

Can anyone try and reproduce this error or am I just too "special" to get this lovely error ?


----------



## M.ST (Aug 4, 2012)

I am lucky to have one of the prototypes without errors.

I send my production 1D X back, because error 80 came up.

If you have error 70 send your 1D X back and ask for a new 1D X.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 2, 2012)

devank said:


> 0.5 sec exposure +/- 3 EV Bracketing (ISO 160 at F/13) causes the shutter to stay open and the camera displays err70 as you can see in the photo attached. This happens with or without a memory card installed.
> This is happened on the last (In my case the longest exposure) It works fine if the base exposure I start with is at or faster than 0.5 seconds. The longest successful exposure I got with bracketing was 4.5 seconds.
> I am using a 70-200 f/2.8 IS , it first happened with a 2x tc on. Same deal with a 135 f/2.



I had exactly the same thing happen to me this morning. 70-200 II at 5.6, +/-3 bracketing and got the error 70 several times. Single shots at the same exposures work fine....

And I can't call Canon 'till Tuesday.

/sigh


----------



## devank (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> devank said:
> 
> 
> > 0.5 sec exposure +/- 3 EV Bracketing (ISO 160 at F/13) causes the shutter to stay open and the camera displays err70 as you can see in the photo attached. This happens with or without a memory card installed.
> ...



Sorry man :/ I am in LA to drop off my camera at Canon. I'll prolly hear from them next week, I'll update this thread if I find anything from them. Btw for me I found this only happens when using AI servo, doesn't matter if you focus or not. One shot seems to work.

-Devank


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 4, 2012)

devank said:


> Sorry man :/ I am in LA to drop off my camera at Canon. I'll prolly hear from them next week, I'll update this thread if I find anything from them. Btw for me I found this only happens when using AI servo, doesn't matter if you focus or not. One shot seems to work.



Hmm. I never did play with the focus modes. I had it set on Servo, IIRC, but wasn't really concerned with that.

As it turns out, CPS had a rep on call on Saturday late so I did get to go over the issue in depth with Canon. I'll be shipping it to Irvine today or tomorrow for them to evaluate.

I'm 99% sure it's a firmware bug.


----------



## devank (Sep 4, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> devank said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man :/ I am in LA to drop off my camera at Canon. I'll prolly hear from them next week, I'll update this thread if I find anything from them. Btw for me I found this only happens when using AI servo, doesn't matter if you focus or not. One shot seems to work.
> ...



Definitely looks like a firmware bug, that is why I was waiting for their first firmware before I send it in, but after installing the new one it didn't change , I'm guessing its some unique combination of settings that is messing it up. Like you and I both have tried, it works in single exposures ^_^

Feels lonely without the camera though, I sure hope they get back to me asap :-\


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 5, 2012)

devank said:


> Feels lonely without the camera though, I sure hope they get back to me asap :-\



Yeah. Mine gets to Irvine tomorrow and, hopefully, back to me by very early next week. I've got the 5D2 and 20D in case I need them, but it was going to be a quiet weekend anyway.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 7, 2012)

devank said:


> Definitely looks like a firmware bug, that is why I was waiting for their first firmware before I send it in [...]



Any word on yours yet?

I spoke with the repair folks yesterday and, for some unknown reason, they are replacing the main board on mine. I'm definitely not pleased, especially if it doesn't actually fix anything.

Just curious if yours was really a firmware issue or not.

Cheers!


----------



## devank (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh wow really ? That doesn't make sense, it looks like a firmware issue... >_< weird.

I don't know what they are doing with mine, I'll give em a call today, but they had said I can most likely expect it back by Monday, 10th.



Erik S. Klein said:


> devank said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely looks like a firmware bug, that is why I was waiting for their first firmware before I send it in [...]
> ...


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 7, 2012)

devank said:


> Oh wow really ? That doesn't make sense, it looks like a firmware issue... >_< weird.
> 
> I don't know what they are doing with mine, I'll give em a call today, but they had said I can most likely expect it back by Monday, 10th.



Please let me (us) know what you find out. I just got off the phone with them and they are waiting on the part (main PC board) for the repair which, they insist, will fix the problem and which should be done by Tuesday. I'm skeptical, but will try to keep an open mind.


----------



## devank (Sep 8, 2012)

So just talked to them...all they told me was, they are waiting for parts....I'm like can you tell me a little more on whats going on and she did not have any more info for me ^_^. Its beyond me why they'd replace hardware but as long as that fixes it and doesn't introduce any new problems, I'm ok with it.



Erik S. Klein said:


> devank said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow really ? That doesn't make sense, it looks like a firmware issue... >_< weird.
> ...


----------



## brotographer (Sep 8, 2012)

Same issue for me - was utilizing AEB, last (longest exposure) caused lockup "err70". Camera logs (Wrench::System Status Display::INFO) say my err70 = "An error prevented shooting". Pic of my log attached.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 9, 2012)

devank said:


> So just talked to them...all they told me was, they are waiting for parts....I'm like can you tell me a little more on whats going on and she did not have any more info for me ^_^. Its beyond me why they'd replace hardware but as long as that fixes it and doesn't introduce any new problems, I'm ok with it.



If it does fix it then I'm okay although I'd love to hear it explained.

If it doesn't I'm shall be very put out...


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 9, 2012)

brotographer said:


> Same issue for me - was utilizing AEB, last (longest exposure) caused lockup "err70". Camera logs (Wrench::System Status Display::INFO) say my err70 = "An error prevented shooting". Pic of my log attached.



That looks mighty familiar. Right down to the RRS bracket.


----------



## billycurrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Same issue for me, Err70 whilst bracketing images on the 1Dx. 
I might wait until I see if your repairs fix the issue before I contact Canon as I don't want a main board replacement for no reason. 
Can you keep up posted if your issue is fixed or not?


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Sep 10, 2012)

billycurrie said:


> Same issue for me, Err70 whilst bracketing images on the 1Dx.
> I might wait until I see if your repairs fix the issue before I contact Canon as I don't want a main board replacement for no reason.
> Can you keep up posted if your issue is fixed or not?



I just got off the phone with Canon Repair in Irvine. They got notice on Friday that there is, indeed, a firmware issue causing this. Something to do with the timer and long exposures. (  ) The next firmware update (no ETA) should fix it. No hardware needs to be touched to fix it.

They are shipping my camera back today. Fortunately they didn't open her up since the parts weren't on hand anyway...

Since it's an easy workaround I'm good with that.


----------



## devank (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha surprise surprise 

I just got off the phone with them and they said the same, I'm getting it back tomorrow as well, yay!

So, if anyone else has this problem please do not send the camera in!

Thanks everyone for updating this thread!



Erik S. Klein said:


> billycurrie said:
> 
> 
> > Same issue for me, Err70 whilst bracketing images on the 1Dx.
> ...


----------



## billycurrie (Sep 11, 2012)

Fantastic news, I can certainly live with the issue until the next firmware release, thanks for letting us know.


----------

